# Harbor Freight Shop Press



## jpfabricator (Apr 6, 2016)

Besides the bottle jack is thete any diffrence between the 12ton and 20 ton shop press at harbor freight? Thanks in advance!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 6, 2016)

The 20 is wider for sure.    If I remember correctly the 20 may be a bit higher also but I'm not 100% sure of that.  Wait for a sale or coupon!


----------



## Spike (Apr 6, 2016)

The twenty ton press is bigger in every dimension than the twelve ton. I have the twenty ton and added the twenty ton air/hydraulic bottle jack to it. I have been happy with it so far and believe it is worth the extra money over the twelve ton. 




-Spike


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 6, 2016)

The 20 ton is now on the short list. Yhank yall for your replies.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 7, 2016)

For the small difference in price you won't regret going for the 20 ton. You never know when that little extra bit of ability may be necessary.

Be aware that there are (or at least were) two different models of the 20 ton press, both at the same price. One is gray, the other is orange in color. The orange one has a welded frame and some very cheesy press plates, while the gray frame bolts together and has much better press plates. I highly recommend going for the gray one.

I have not yet added the air powered jack to mine, but I've got it on the list along with a foot pedal control valve so that I can use both hands when necessary to hold an object or two in position until the press has a good hold on them.


----------



## cvairwerks (Apr 7, 2016)

How about this Jake: http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/for/5510526192.html


----------



## brasssmanget (Apr 8, 2016)

I agree with Terry on getting the gray one. I bought an orange one a few years back, and it required some tweaking and modifying to get things pressing straight. The plates I have lived with so far - but better ones are on my bucket list. Definitely go 20 ton over 12 ton - it just makes sense......


----------



## wawoodman (Apr 8, 2016)

If I were in Dallas, I'd be all over that one!


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 8, 2016)

I have the air powered 20 ton jack already, and was thinking if the frames were the same, changing the jack. Upon closer examination, the 20 ton is wider, and looks to be a little taller too.
I have a 2"x20" tie rod cilinder and a 220 hyda-pack power unit, so I may have a frankinsten press project on hand soon.

If I were closer to Dallas that ad would come down tonight. But the 60 mile round trip to HF, trumps the 240 mile round trip to Dallas. Plus harbor freight has a sale in 2 weekends.
Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Dr Stan (Apr 26, 2016)

Keep and eye out on CL and estate sales.  I bought this one at an estate sale for $100:





Added the arbor press, casters and the winch.  I could not have purchased the steel for $100.


----------

